# Help!!!



## chefnicole (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok I did baking as my elective and did wedding cakes and all that but I need help please!!!

I have to make a 2 tier cake and *200* cupcakes by this saterday I need some ideas maybe recipes decorating tips whatever you can help me with thanks a ton


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have a clue as to how to do this, and do you have the correct equipment?  Why did you wait this long to ask questions, and why did you agree to do it in the first place. I have been in this business a long time and took baking classes. Yet I am not a baker nor would I attempt to make you a wedding cake . I do what I know. I suggest you ask a good pastry chef any questions that you may have. Good Luck EJB


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Right now.  Go get The Cake Bible by Rose Levy Beranbaum.  If there's no brick-and-mortar bookstore left where you are, check the library.  If that fails, pay for overnight shipping.

This book has everything that you need; trust me.


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,

well i a have a recipe for the cupcakes that is 100% reliable. Just check at what altitude you are cooking to make the adjustments needed with the baking powder. The recipe is from the cake boss book...and...italian custard in the recipe is definitely not optional. If you don´t add you cupcakes change a lot. This makes a 24 cupcake batch.

2 1/2 cups of cake flour

2 cups of sugar

2 cups of italian custard (i use 2 oz of ready to make italian custard mixed with 1 cup of water)

3/4 cups of vegetable oil

2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

4 large eggs

1 cup of milk

1. Preheat oven at 350ºF.

2. Put flour, sugar, custard cream, oil, baking powder, vanilla and a pinch of salt in a mixer with the paddle attachment.

3. When they are incorporated, add one egg at a time, adding the next onw when the previous one is absorbed.

4. Stop the motor, scrape the bottom, turn it back on and add the milk. It´s going to be a little runny the consistency.

5. Fill the cupcake liners and bake for 15-20 minutes or until you insert a toothpick in the middle and it comes out clean.

This cupcakes are very sweet so watch out on the buttercream you´ll be using to leave it with little sugar.

I love to use big tips when i decorate my cupcakes. It´s a good idea to make some little fondant designs, depending on the theme of the wedding to put them on top of each cupcake. Here´s a picture of some cupcakes i did with that recipe that were for a little girl.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just curious how 2 oz of instant custard? + 1C water = 2 Cups Zabaglione??

It could be the elimination of the wine found in a real zabaglione that unbalances your cupcakes leaving them cloyingly sweet?


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi! well perhaps i didn´t explain myself clearly. I found an italian custard that comes dry like in a powder and you just add water to it and mix it. I find in my country under the name of "clack", that´s the one i use. They are a little sweet but i assure you they are delicious!


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I understood you perfectly.  2 ounces plus 1 cup does not equal 2 cups.  So you're short on the recipe.  Besides the fact that instant custard is likely hardly what was intended.

I wasn't saying they weren't delicious.  I personally don't love anything to be sickeningly sweet, and balance is often the key.

I dunno.  I can just imagine that the cake boss would have some choice words for you wondering why you effed up his perfect recipe when Zabaglione's so friggin' simple to make.  Jeez, I wanna yell at you FOR him!

And I think you meant "clark's" not "Clack"...correct?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this instant custard or pastry cream. I have never seen and instant custard as it has to be baked.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You guys have wandered off topic!

Nicole, if you have not figured things out by now try cake central.

The members there have tons of info with lots of great tutorials.

Can walk you thru from A to Z.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ed,

I believe they are talking about a dry powder mix and when milk is added you get instant custard. I have never seen instant custard in a store. The package looks like this :

@ ChefDiana : You are not the first person to put powder mixes, pudding mixes, etc ....in a cake mix, there are many recipes on the net that use them in making cakes.


> This cupcakes are very sweet so watch out on the buttercream you´ll be using to leave it with little sugar.


You admit that the recipe is very sweet. Therein lies the problem . This is for a wedding and the OP should not be baking anything that is overly sweet , *especially* for someone's wedding day.

@ChefNicole : Sometimes we bite off more than what we can chew, I have been guilty of that especially when a favor has been asked. If you feel your in a jam and you can't really do it, hand it over to a baker right away, and even they need notice. I hope it works out for you, whichever route you take. Petals.


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey everybody...
Late last night I realized I was making a huge mistake because I didn't translate the word "Italian custard" and wrongfully thought that in Spanish it meant creme. Patissiere. So what I actually used was the powdered creme patissiere named clack in my country!!! Chef 
Dave made me realise my mistake. 

But the recipe works!! Different but its not horrible. Now knowing I'll try the cake boss's .


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Petals! does this stuff contain Mod Corn Starch,  or egg products? either or or both?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ed,

I have no idea, as I mentioned in my previous post, I have never seen this product before in a store. Maybe its there but just never looked for it.

I'm guessing that this product contains both.

Petals.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Petals  I have used a bag of a product (comes 10 pound bags  available wholesale only ) imported from France, it's very expensive it contains both egg solids and modified food starch. can also be used fro Crem'e Brulee,  I must admit for an instant product it is good, best of all idiot proof.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ed,

I am looking for the right word. I was going to say how it just amazes me ( but amazes is the wrong word) , rather I am taken back how everything has become "instant" .

What happened to whisking the yolks ? adding the sugar ? adding the......I know, commercialism. Just add milk and no one will know the difference. They are probably making 500% profit on the dessert.

 Petals.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Blame it all on our constant worry about cost of labor.in the workplace. And home blame it on the working housewife


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Really no blame necessary.

Free enterprise dont'cha know?

America was founded on it... someone with an inventive mind identifies a niche that needs filling and develops a product or service that can fill it.

You don't have to use it, that is also an "American" thing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah Yes but what brings about the need for it?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, I'll play.

Depends on what the niche is.

Prepared packaged ingredients/meals are most often purchased and used by people with not a lot of knowledge/time/ability to prep and prepare an entire meal (but still want something warm and relativity "healthy" to fill their bellies).

Latch-key kids, students, the finally graduated with the diploma in hand (but took an entry level position at a great company hoping to advance from within), new parents, working moms/dads,and my g-ma, who has trouble holding a knife in her bent, arthritic hands.

Would the mise/salad station at a grocery store be considered with the above?

Personally I would rather purchase something frozen or packaged.

Seen way too many shoppers "test taste" the offerings with bare unwashed hands, lol.

Have you ever looked at a new item (food or not) and slap your forehead and moan "Damn, why didn't I think of that first?'


----------

